# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS 7.5] site accessible en intranet, mais pas en Internet

## Chauve souris

J'auto-hberge un petit site exprimental sur mon serveur. Jusque l j'utilisais les services de dyndns avec un nom d'hte (option wildcards). mais ce service n'tant plus gratuit (et devenu bien cher) j'ai, tout simplement, pris un nom de domaine chez bookmyname.com (5,97 EUR par an, ce n'est pas la ruine)

*Premire tape de base sur le DNS de bookmyname*

Donc au niveau de la configuration DNS pour mon domaine *pandemonium-web.net* j'ai ajout les inscriptions

*ftp* 2800 A 78.225.138.175
*www* 2800 A 78.225.138.175
...

*Deuxime tape les adresses IP sur mon serveur*

Pour distinguer ce qui est intranet de Internet, 5 adresses locales sont attribues au serveur Windows 2008 R2 (au temps de dyndns j'utilisais un serveur 2003)
192.168.111.1 (usage gnral et SMTP, POP3 et DNS)
192.168.111.21 (Web interne)
192.168.111.22 (FTP interne)
192.168.111.23 (Web externe)
192.168.111.24 (FTP externe)

Donc dans IIS le site public a l'adresse 192.168.111.23
J'ai aussi cr une tendue DNS sur le serveur du mme nom (pandemonium-web.net) avec les htes
www associ  192.168.111.23
ftp associ  192.168.111.24

*Troisime tape : le routeur*

Le routeur est donc charg d'envoyer tout ce qui se prsente sur les ports 
80  192.168.111.23
21  192.168.111.24

Je crois ne rien avoir oubli mais a ne va pas en Web externe !
En intranet FTP et Web tout est OK
En Internet le FTP est OK mais le site est injoignable (http://www.pandemonium-web.net)

J'ai dsactiv le firewall du serveur okazou mais c'est pareil.

Et l je sche complet. 

Si je regarde le statut des ports avec CurrPorts il y a un truc qui me chifonne : il y a bien le serveur FTP (Serv-U) qui coute sur ses ports ftp pour les adresses 192.168.111.22 et 24 mais je ne vois rien concernant le port 80 si ce n'est un vasif "System" qui coute pour toutes les adresses locales venant de toutes les adresses distantes.

Apparemment il y a quelque chose qui manque  IIS 7.5 qui visiblement ne se comporte pas pareil que ses prdcesseurs parce que je n'avais jamais eu ce gag.

Aussi je fais appel  vos lumires avec tous mes remerciements anticips car je suis emptr dans ce bloquage et je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire.

----------


## Chauve souris

Jtais abus par mes vieilles habitudes avec dyndns qui offrait non pas un vrai domaine mais un hte (A en terminologie DNS) avec des  wilcards  autrement dit on avait quelque chose qui fonctionnait comme un domaine, mais qu'il fallait grer  larrive (donc dans sur le serveur) pour tout ce qui se trouvait avant le nom (www par exemple). 

Dans le cas dun vrai domaine, il ne faut pas faire cela ! Toutes les inscriptions DNS doivent tre faites uniquement sur le (les en fait) DNS du registrar et uniquement lui (sinon a met le caca). Autrement dit pas dtendue  pandemonium-web.net  sur mon serveur DNS, je garde juste  pandemonium.hell  pour lintranet (le suffixe final ou TLD pour les initis ne devant pas exister or  hell  nest pas dpos, mme pas par le Vatican  ::aie:: ).

Donc en cliquant sur http://www.pandemonium-web.net devrait apparaitre mon petit site exprimental (avec musique de Doom sur la page d'accueil, ce qui a t aussi un binz pour faire jouer cette musique avec le petit botier de rglage sur tous les navigateurs). En fait surtout des brouillons de programmation Web.

----------


## suchiwa

> Jtais abus par mes vieilles habitudes avec dyndns qui offrait non pas un vrai domaine mais un hte (A en terminologie DNS) avec des  wilcards  autrement dit on avait quelque chose qui fonctionnait comme un domaine, mais qu'il fallait grer  larrive (donc dans sur le serveur) pour tout ce qui se trouvait avant le nom (www par exemple). 
> 
> Dans le cas dun vrai domaine, il ne faut pas faire cela ! Toutes les inscriptions DNS doivent tre faites uniquement sur le (les en fait) DNS du registrar et uniquement lui (sinon a met le caca). Autrement dit pas dtendue  pandemonium-web.net  sur mon serveur DNS, je garde juste  pandemonium.hell  pour lintranet (le suffixe final ou TLD pour les initis ne devant pas exister or  hell  nest pas dpos, mme pas par le Vatican ).
> 
> Donc en cliquant sur http://www.pandemonium-web.net devrait apparaitre mon petit site exprimental (avec musique de Doom sur la page d'accueil, ce qui a t aussi un binz pour faire jouer cette musique avec le petit botier de rglage sur tous les navigateurs). En fait surtout des brouillons de programmation Web.


Bonjour Chauve Souris,

J'essaie de comprendre ton architecture , car elle me plait bien l'ide de compartimenter les diffrents services Web sur diffrentes adresses IP.

Dans ce que je comprends, tu inscrits les diffrentes adresses IP de ton host dans le DNS. 

Actuellement , je comprends que tu as un seul serveur qui est contrleur de domaine aussi, et fait office de serveur Web.

Combien de cartes rseaux as tu sur ton serveur ? 2 ou 4 ?
Pas de services DHCP, tout en statique (un seul serveur).

Au niveau du bind de ton serveur web, dfinis tu des adresses IP spcifiques ?

Le fait de grer la redirection DNS du site web avec dyndns, a-t-il un impact sur la gestion de ton DNS local ?

Vincent

----------

